# Maya Massage



## Alabama (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

I have an appointment for Maya Massage coming up and was curious as to whether anyone else has tried it and found it successful?

Alabama
x


----------



## MCR (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Alabama,
I've tried it, it's a really nice massage, supposed to improve blood flow to uterus etc, it does feel like it makes a difference, however it hasn't got me pregnant!!I did have a friend though who had been ttc for a while and fell pregnant the same cycle as her treatment, the practitioner had said her uterus was tilted or something and apparent it was in a better position after treatment and she got pregnant!!
Anyway, even if it doesn't get u pregnant straight away, it certainly makes u relax and feel pampered, which I think we all need and deserve on this journey!
How did u find it?
X


----------



## klmch (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello, hope you don't mind me joining in, I'm completely new here. I've just booked my first maya massage session for next week, hoping it may help unblock my (probably) blocked fallopian tube (s) (depending whether I believe last lap, MRI or ultrasound, I either have 0, 1 or 2 blocked tubes!!).
The massage therapist has told me it may help but recommends that we stop TTC for at least 1, preferably 3 months, and that worries me to be honest as we've already put IVF on hold & I really want to carry on TTC naturally. Please let us know how your massage goes, I'd love to hear.


----------

